
The Future of America's Contest with China - wslh
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/01/13/the-future-of-americas-contest-with-china
======
deogeo
Though trade with China flows both ways, if you look at know-how and
production capacity, it only goes one way - towards China.

